
Tradeoffs: The Currency of Decision Making - alanfranz
https://fs.blog/2019/12/tradeoffs-decision-making/
======
loopz
You absolutely can project "winning" at everything. It is possible to become
the envy of everyone, though probably tough to do. Is that the goal and will
it make you happy?

Living a fulfilling and meaningful life means growing up and see the backside
of the shed always is in need of a paintjob, there's always one thing more to
attain, one more V in the checklist, then decide what truly matters. Trying to
live up to impossible and meaningless standards won't make a person happy in
the longer term, so can be prioritized down. Doesn't mean you don't strive for
something better when you truly want such pursuits. But the balance and
attention to what's important to you, may reinvigorate and make space for
wonders!

